# The genius of Dylan Eakin, age 30



## mellowyellow (Nov 10, 2021)

From beads of sweat on a brow to individual eyelashes, Dylan's drawings - which employ a technique known as photorealism - look astonishingly realistic.  His pieces have become so popular that they now sell for anywhere between $2,000 and $6,000 from his online gallery. Each work takes around 100 hours to complete, though the artist once spending 205 hours on a single artwork


----------



## Jules (Nov 10, 2021)

I thought they were photographs, until I read the text.


----------



## feywon (Nov 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> I thought they were photographs.


It is something called photorealism i believe, there's been more and more of it the last decade or so.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 10, 2021)

Incredible!


----------

